# Vicmarc adjust-a-jaws nightmare, What other chucks?



## programmergeek (Oct 31, 2008)

I bought a Vickmarc chuck and Craft Supply recommended some adjust-a-jaws to finish the bottom of bowls. I tried this and it was well tedious and terrible switching the jaws, keeping track of all the small parts, then the jaws didn't really hold my thin bowl tight they are just to slippery and when I tightened more it cracked the bowl. The over tightening might of been my fault but swapping jaws is just not a reality. I called craft supply and they offered to sell me a base chuck with no jaws at a reduced price I told them I had another big order in a week or two and would call back so they could ship all at once. Put together the order and well now the chuck went up in price and they will not honor the price they gave me a week or two ago or even give me the comparable break in price! I don't feel like dropping another $300+ on another chuck just to keep the adjust-a-jaws mounted up. 

So how do you finish bottoms of bowls? Are there any cheaper chucks out there with adjust-a-jaw type set up.

Needless to say I am done with Craft Supplies for my big orders.


----------



## Robert Taylor (Oct 31, 2008)

you can make your own "longworth" style chuck. if you are good with a router.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Oct 31, 2008)

Unless you buy a separate chuck for each set of jaws your going to find yourself having to switch periodically. I have three chucks and still find myself switching jaws regularly. As for holding the bowl I have a different brand and had basically the same problem.  whenever I tried to smooth out the base it would pop off.  Watched a video where after putting it in the jaws he also taped it in place to hold it. I tried it and now have no problem finishing the bottom.
If you really don't want to swap jaws check out the PSI brand, you can get a chuck and set of cole jaws for a lot less than $300.  And if you get it from Amazon you can get it even cheaper than the PSI website.


----------



## titan2 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Rim Chuck*

Check out this site......this chuck may very well be what you're looking for!

http://www.chickandduckmfg.com/index2.html


Barney


----------



## talbot (Nov 1, 2008)

Have a look at making a doughnut chuck, easier to make than the longworth and pretty effective. Glue and screw a spigot on the base and then secure with the standard jaws on your chuck.
Regards, Bill


----------



## Wildman (Nov 1, 2008)

Donut chucks, simple & easy to make and work outstanding. Just Goggle Donut Chuck.

I made my first one even with out a bandsaw.


----------



## cozee (Nov 2, 2008)

Made my own Cole jaws and have had no problems holding a bowl, even at full rpm (just testing!!!) I used rubber grommets to do the holding and since they are a tad soft, they hold quite well. 

To eliminate the need to purchase several chucks, I turn my bowls on a waste block mount to a small face plate. This way, I only have to make one change during the total turning process. Anymore, I rarely find the need to use the scroll chuck for anything else.


----------

